# My french tank "silence, ca pousse"



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

*"Silence, ca pousse II" => New version*

Hello everyone  
I'm french newbie in this forum, but I used to go regularly in www.forumaqua.com, a french forum. I'd like to show my tank, in order to introduce myself !

My tank in November 2005 :


My tank in Mai 2006 (this photography is for the french contest "JAFA") :


Excuses my poor english !!!

:yawinkle:


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

More pictures for you :

November 2005 :






Mai 2006 :


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

A beautiful Dutch-like layout. Dazzling use of colors. Very nice 

merci!


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I love it, so very colorful. And your english is much better than my french.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Really nice! That's a big difference in just 6 months.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> A beautiful Dutch-like layout.


No in fact, it's a "french-style" tank :biggrin1:



Ajax said:


> Really nice! That's a big difference in just 6 months.


Thanks  I totally rebuild this tank in January, so as to compete to the french contest "JAFA" in forumaqua.com. I hope I haved a high rank ray:

Bests Regards


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow.. They are extremely beautiful and healthy. A very nice tank.  

Jeff.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

C'est magnifique!

Quelles sont les dimensiones, éclairage, engrais, etc? C'est bon de savoir qu'il y a des gens en France avec les aquariums comme ca.

I'm pretty sure my french is horrible. Hopefully the above makes sense. Nice tank!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> C'est magnifique!


D'abord, merci à toi de me répondre en francais











> Quelles sont les dimensiones, éclairage, engrais, etc?


* Dimensions : L 115 * P 35 * H 65 (net volume = 220 L)
* Lighting : 160 W => 4*40W T8 neon tubes (2 "Sera-Daylight" + 1 "Sera-plant" + 1 "Sera-Bluesky")
* Filtration : external filter EHEIM 2026
* CO2 : pressurized CO2 by "JBL Proflora vario500"
* Fertiliser : PMDD (Macro-nutrients) + Flourish + Iron
* Soil : underlay with home-made nutritious soil (40 % heather ground + 40 % puzzolana + 20 % green clay ) and ground layer with "sand of Loire"

[/QUOTE]
C'est bon de savoir qu'il y a des gens en France avec les aquariums comme ca.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks !!!
You should see very beautiful tanks "made in france" in the section "aquariums hollandais" of the french forum http://www.forumaqua.com



> I'm pretty sure my french is horrible. Hopefully the above makes sense.


I think your french is better than my english


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Your english is indeed much better than you seem to think my friend...  

And your tank...
... well you now what I think about it...  

I'm sure the upcoming one will be even more beautiful...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

beautiful tank, lush growth.

One question though - is 13 possibly Ludwigia palustris and 15 Ludwigia repens 'rubin'?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

hooha said:


> One question though - is 13 possibly Ludwigia palustris and 15 Ludwigia repens 'rubin'?


Yes, after some searching on the web, I think that 13 was a "Ludwigia rupens" and 15 a "Ludwigia rupens rubin" ... But not a "Ludwigia palustris".
Sorry for the mistake 

Ludwigia rupens rubin :


Ludwigia rupens :




Mellonman said:


> Your english is indeed much better than you seem to think my friend...
> And your tank...
> ... well you now what I think about it...


Yes I know !!!











Mellonman said:


> I'm sure the upcoming one will be even more beautiful...


I have started my new aquascaping (in the same tank) last week. It's a triangle-shaped planting, with dry sticks incorporate inside the bedding plants, and a front rank of Glossostigma.


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

hi~ Kookaburra, 

Very nice tank! lovely! 

I would like to know more about the french contest "JAFA"...hehe...
can oversea people join that? 

and I really like to read more about french style....but the forum you show since not working, server down...to me.....


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Cliff Hui said:


> I would like to know more about the french contest "JAFA"...hehe...
> can oversea people join that?


Yes, of course !!! You can see all the informations about this contest at : http://www.forumaqua.com/jafa.html
... But the "JAFA 2006" is close, You have to wait for the "JAFA 2007" !!! (If you want, you can see the result of the precedents "JAFA" in this link).



> and I really like to read more about french style...


When I tell "the french style" is just a expresion, you know ... I think It don't really exist actually ... In France, we are influence by a lot of styles : Dutch, Amano, ... And the mix we create is "the french style" 



> but the forum you show since not working, server down...to me.....


Try again at : http://www.forumaqua.com/forum-26-bacs-hollandais.html (this is the specific section for the planted tanks).


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Thx~ kookaburra...
I am reading the sites, unless I don't know french well...haha...
thanks alot...
may I pm you if I found any reading problem of the website?

anyway, I love your works again! very nice!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Cliff Hui said:


> may I pm you if I found any reading problem of the website?


No problem, it's a pleasure to help if you need to


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Kooka, that is really nice plant growth and good colors. With soil substrate and t8 lights? That has fallen out of favor here it seems but I heartily approve.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

MoonFish said:


> With soil substrate and t8 lights? That has fallen out of favor here it seems but I heartily approve.


Excuses my poor english, but I don't understead the meaning of this sentence ... Can you re-explain please ? 
:yo:


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice.. i enjoyed looking at those.. very well kept tank.. The love an effort taken to maintain this tank can be seen from your scape.. i think its very nice.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Nice.. i enjoyed looking at those.. very well kept tank.. The love an effort taken to maintain this tank can be seen from your scape.. i think its very nice.


Thanks :biggrin1:

If you want to see the total description of the layout of this tank, I explain all in this link :
"Silence, ca pousse" in Forumaqua


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Kookaburra said:


> Excuses my poor english, but I don't understead the meaning of this sentence ... Can you re-explain please ?
> :yo:


I mean people have turned to a lot more expensive lights and substrates than it appears you have used.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

MoonFish said:


> I mean people have turned to a lot more expensive lights and substrates than it appears you have used.


Ha ok now, I have understand !!!

Thanks


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

MoonFish said:


> I mean people have turned to a lot more expensive lights and substrates than it appears you have used.


Système D, à la française... 

There was a topic not so long ago where it appeared that american hobbyists tend to try and have more powerful lights than we do...


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

My tank with modifications add by Photoshop : black background and picture frame :





What do you think about it ???


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

No one have an opinion about my tank ???


----------



## Jay1st (Jan 16, 2006)

Still beautifull as always !

Toujours aussi beau !


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

I have re-setup this tank, in order to make a "triangle-shaped" aquascaping :











... Thank to be indulgent with me, the tank are into his beginning


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Wo... that is a wonderful start....my french friend...hehe...
what is next?

will you do some more in the left side? ^^

Cliff.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Cliff Hui said:


> will you do some more in the left side? ^^
> Cliff.


In fact, now I have entirely take off the left side !!! It just subsist some "roots" (word ?) with Glosso and Echinodorus tellenus. And I have add, in the triangle, somes Rotala macranda (green and red) and Cyperus.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Kookaburra said:


> In fact, now I have entirely take off the left side !!! It just subsist some "roots" (word ?) with Glosso and Echinodorus tellenus. And I have add, in the triangle, somes Rotala macranda (green and red) and Cyperus.


Somes pictures of my tank with all the new evolutions :


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Kookaburra i am really interested in your tank. It seems that you have literally no algae growth at all and the colors are extremely bright. Can you provide some more details of your tank? Like what are the levels of nutrients in your tank (ppm or mg/l). Also what is the gH, KH, No3, Po4, etc... 

Also, what is your substrate made of? You said you made it at home, but out of what?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Kookaburra i am really interested in your tank. It seems that you have literally no algae growth at all and the colors are extremely bright.


In fact, this tank have somes algaes  But not too much . 
And I think that the brighting colors of the plants are due to the T8 tubes (an "old" but efficient way to light up  ).



> Can you provide some more details of your tank? Like what are the levels of nutrients in your tank (ppm or mg/l). Also what is the gH, KH, No3, Po4, etc...


I fertilises with "Flourish" and some macro-nutrients : KNO3, K2SO4 and MgSO4.7H2O (PMDD). I changes 20-25 % of water every week, with osmosis water mix to "home water". The parameters of this tank are : KH = 4 / GH= 6 / NO3 < 10 ppm / PO4 < 1 ppm / Fe < 0.1 ppm.



> Also, what is your substrate made of? You said you made it at home, but out of what?


* Underlay : home-made nutritious soil (40 % heather ground + 40 % puzzolana + 20 % green clay) 
* ground layer : sand "of Loire" (a french river).

Did you want to know anything else ???


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Your tanks looks gr8. Pls continue updating the pics in 2 months time. Your foreground will grow out and things will be better and better


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Kookaburra said:


> * Underlay : home-made nutritious soil (40 % heather ground + 40 % puzzolana + 20 % green clay)
> * ground layer : sand "of Loire" (a french river).


What is heather ground and puzzolana? Also what is green clay?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Zapins said:


> What is heather ground and puzzolana? Also what is green clay?


Excuses me but I try to translate somes "french words" into english and It's something very difficult !!!   

* Heater ground : "terre de Bruyére" in french, it's a very acid mold, and very poor in organic matérials.
Terre de bruyére

* Puzzolana : "pouzzolane" in french, it's some volcanic rock.









* green clay : "argile verte" in french, it's a variety of clay, we can also said "greensand" I think ...









In this link, we can see the way to make this "soil" :
http://aquazonie.free.fr/Trucs%20et%20astuces/fiches/technique.htm


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Kookaburra said:


> You can see all the informations about this contest at : http://www.forumaqua.com/jafa.html


Just to say that my tank finish in the second place (category : tank > 200 L) of the french's contest JAFA 2006 ... I'am happy !!!









All the résult are here :
http://www.forumaqua.com/jafa.html


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

good job, Yours should have been 1st!!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Bien fait!


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

c'est beau! I is how you say It's beautiful is in french right?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Catastrophi said:


> c'est beau! I is how you say It's beautiful is in french right?


C'est parfait oui !!! Yes, it's perfect


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful tank, can you update some photos of your newest tank?


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey, friend, I missed this post.... and the pictures I cannot see now....
can you show them to me?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

The shots seems to be out 

My tank in November 2005 :









My tank in Mai 2006 (this photography is for the french contest "JAFA") :


----------

